

Simple, beautiful, innovative design to keep headphone cords untangled - pedalpete
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/12/sinch-takes-aim-at-headphone-tangles-we-go-hands-on/

======
dimitar
Why not a simple rubber band?

~~~
earle
agreed, this is silly. a simple half-hitch works better, period.

